
FBI and NSA Poised to Gain New Surveillance Powers Under Trump - joering2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-29/fbi-and-nsa-poised-to-gain-new-surveillance-powers-under-trump
======
ceejay
I might be way off base in saying this, but I don't find it is simply
convenient that FBI played what appears to have been a significant role in
getting Trump elected, and will subsequently benefit greatly because of it.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I don't think you're too far off base. Seems as though it's politics as usual
these days.

However, I do believe surveillance would have continued to expand under HRC,
also.

~~~
ceejay
What I think they fail to see is their short-sightedness (for short-term gain)
is exactly the kind of mindset that appears to have caused the country to be
on the cusp of an extremely turbulent time in history.

------
JustSomeNobody
> The FBI, National Security Agency and CIA are likely to gain expanded
> surveillance powers under President-elect Donald Trump and a Republican-
> controlled Congress, a prospect that has privacy advocates and some
> lawmakers trying to mobilize opposition.

Why didn't these arsehats do anything the past EIGHT YEARS as Obama expanded
surveillance!!!???

~~~
matthewbauer
I think they tried quite a few times and partially succeeded with the USA
Freedom Act of 2015.

------
apsec112
Misleading title. Nothing has actually happened yet, the author is just
speculating on what might possibly happen.

~~~
shopkins
Are they not "poised" to get new powers?

~~~
thecabinet
No. The article says Trump's nominees probably want more powers. The only bill
under consideration is S.3475 which is being delayed to allow more debate. A
more honest title would be "We Hypothesize How Trump Will Be Awful But The
Only Evidence We Provide Suggests Spying Powers Might Actually Grow Slower
Than Under Obama"

~~~
matthewbauer
Surveillance is run by the executive branch. Without whistleblowers we wouldnt
even know it exists. No one is going to say "we are now expanding surveillance
on you." I think it's completely fair for journalists to speculate what will
be done "poised" based on politicians past statements.

~~~
thecabinet
Poised doesn't mean "here's some wild ass speculation". Trump Derangement
Syndrome doesn't make things true

------
noir_lord
Between the UK and US governments, its 'game over' without extraordinary
attempts, the type of thing the average person would be unlikely to do you can
assume they've penetrated or can penetrate every aspect of your digital life.

